# Zoe's First Nymphs



## ZoeRipper (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only got one picture so far, because we're about to go eat lunch but I got one really good picture of an L2 M paykullii nymph. I know it looks like there's alot of moisture, but I promise they won't drown.

OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!!!

Well, here's the first pic:







Edit:

I have named him/her Toki Wartooth.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

Whatta cute baby! whats its name?


----------



## ismart (Dec 17, 2009)

Congradultions!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice! It looks large for an L2 miomantis, maybe I have runts  . Anyway, congrats


----------



## sufistic (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ismart (Dec 17, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> It looks large for an L2 miomantis, maybe I have runts


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 17, 2009)

I dunno, maybe. But my camera is zoomed in like all the way.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## fatal_mantis (Dec 17, 2009)

So cute. you got to love it when they are that small &lt;3


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2009)

I always like those. They breed fast and often.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

They grow fast too, already subadult after 6 weeks.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pic! Haha, wow it's so small.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

Cute little baby, Zoe! Just make sure you don't confuse him with an appetizer... on that plate and all!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 17, 2009)

Neto. I should give these a shot someday.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 18, 2009)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 18, 2009)

so cute!

I'm expecting my babies to hatch saturday =0, (well that will be 30 days.) Still don't have a proper container, but I'll manage hehe.

Curious, what did you hatch them in Zoe?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

Opivy said:


> so cute! I'm expecting my babies to hatch saturday =0, (well that will be 30 days.) Still don't have a proper container, but I'll manage hehe.
> 
> Curious, what did you hatch them in Zoe?


I didn't, I got these from Fatal_Mantis.

There's 5 in all.

I am expecting an S carolina ooth to hatch soon. I've got it in a 32oz deli cup with excelsior (sp?)


----------



## Opivy (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool. I'm expecting a Rhombodera hatch, and I've been told 32 oz won't cut it.

I got 1 M.Paykulii female, - they're pretty neat. With only 1 though, don't really know what to do with her - She just hangs out =0


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

Why won't a 32oz cut it?


----------



## Opivy (Dec 18, 2009)

It can hatch up to 200 nymphs I believe. (swear I've read it somewhere...)

My girlfriend is going to hate me =(


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2009)

Opivy said:


> Cool. I'm expecting a Rhombodera hatch, and I've been told 32 oz won't cut it. I got 1 M.Paykulii female, - they're pretty neat. With only 1 though, don't really know what to do with her - She just hangs out =0


32 oz is perfect for these. Don't know why it was compared to Rhombodera.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

Update! New pics, I fed them all and here's Nathan Explosion and Murderface eating  

+1 internet who gets it.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Update! New pics, I fed them all and here's Nathan Explosion and Murderface eating  +1 internet who gets it.


I don't get it...  but I love the name "Murderface!!!!" :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cool, haha metalocalypse...


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Very cool, haha metalocalypse...


You win 1 internet!

(they're all named after Dethklok members)


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok....  so I'm old and have no earthly idea who these guys are (band, I'm assuming).  Oh well..... B)


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Ok....  so I'm old and have no earthly idea who these guys are (band, I'm assuming).  Oh well..... B)


It's a fictional band called Dethklok, they have a show on Adult Swim that is hilarious (IMO) and their names are Nathan Explosion (singer), Toki Wartooth (rythm guitar), Skwisgaar Skwigelf (lead guitar), William Murderface (bass), and Pickles the Drummer (just guess). They were created by this guy Brendan Small, and he made them up to be a band that became more famous than the Beatles. And they're pretty funny


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 18, 2009)

You probably want to put a folded paper towel on the bottom (to hold moisture and prevent drowning) and to put a few sticks in there. They make all the difference.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

I know, I know. I've had'em for a day, I'm still setting up.

Plus I've been cleaning for Christmas


----------



## sbugir (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol metalocalypse is pretty funny... Anyone remember squidbillies on adult swim??? (I don't mean to hijack this thread, really  )


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 18, 2009)

Zoe, cute pics!

My Carolina ooth finally finished hatching after about 10 days, and it hatched about 35 babies. A few of them have molted already. It was overwhelming at first but we are on a good schedule now! The best part is their mother is still alive, so she got to see her babies. Not that she cared, of course, but I got a picture of their containers next to each other  

Rebecca


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> It's a fictional band called Dethklok, they have a show on Adult Swim that is hilarious (IMO) and their names are Nathan Explosion (singer), Toki Wartooth (rythm guitar), Skwisgaar Skwigelf (lead guitar), William Murderface (bass), and Pickles the Drummer (just guess). They were created by this guy Brendan Small, and he made them up to be a band that became more famous than the Beatles. And they're pretty funny


I guess I'm still back in the Spinal Tap days, lol.  








charleyandbecky said:


> Zoe, cute pics!My Carolina ooth finally finished hatching after about 10 days, and it hatched about 35 babies. A few of them have molted already. It was overwhelming at first but we are on a good schedule now! The best part is their mother is still alive, so she got to see her babies. Not that she cared, of course, but I got a picture of their containers next to each other
> 
> Rebecca


Congrats on your _S. carolina_ hatching, Rebeccca!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

charleyandbecky said:


> Zoe, cute pics!My Carolina ooth finally finished hatching after about 10 days, and it hatched about 35 babies. A few of them have molted already. It was overwhelming at first but we are on a good schedule now! The best part is their mother is still alive, so she got to see her babies. Not that she cared, of course, but I got a picture of their containers next to each other
> 
> Rebecca


Oh how cuuute! How big are the hatchlings? I'm expecting my Carolina ooth to hatch within the next week-2 weeks.

I wanna see yours!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol metalocalypse is pretty funny... Anyone remember squidbillies on adult swim??? (I don't mean to hijack this thread, really  )


I still watch Squidbillies, it's on every night at midnight-thirty my time.

Fave episode: Lil has babies, and only one survives. Early names him Herschel Walker Cuyler and he has a cute little "Whoo!"

Herschel Walker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsu49aCOY0g


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Dec 18, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 18, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Oh how cuuute! How big are the hatchlings? I'm expecting my Carolina ooth to hatch within the next week-2 weeks.I wanna see yours!


They are about 1/4 inch long...very tiny but oh, so cute.

Here's one of them.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 22, 2009)

New picture! I was playing with the biggest of the 4 (Murderface died T_T ) and I tried to take some good pics, it kinda worked. I only got one good pic. &lt;_&lt; Anyhoo, tada!


----------



## gynnyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm so jealous, I got mine from fatal_mantis too and none have molted yet, though my hatch-out was great.

And just to let you know, around some of the Metalocalypse communities, there's a legend of pet mishaps for similarly named critters. Nothing good comes of naming animals after the bandmembers. Generally speaking they've all died prematurely and in some fantastic ways. Talk about an IRL 'Curse of Dethklok', haha.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 22, 2009)

None of mine have molted yet.

Oh, the curse of Dethklok. Sounds SCAAARRRYYYYY!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 22, 2009)

Hah, recently put Deathalbum II on my ipod. (which I just got! Finally got rid of CDs)

Couldn't really get into them. The heaviest stuff I listen to is Pantera and Dimmu Borgir


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 24, 2009)

This is turning into something like Katnapper's pic of the day!

Here's the two good pics I could get of an L1 or L2 S limbata nymph. So little! So lively! So difficult to photograph!

Number 1: This is a closeup, kinda crappy but I like it.







Number 2: Just a cute little nymph.






And here's me in all my snowy glory! Yay snow!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the close up of the cute little nymph! :wub: But I love the photo of you in the snow more... that's great!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 24, 2009)

Cute pix, especially the last one! I always wondered what Blaziken looked like under his mask!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my dear sweet Jesus.

I got a Canon PowerShot SX120 IS for Christmas.

And I tested the macro mode, and it's friggin' perfect. Absolutely perfect.

Look at this.


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Oh my dear sweet Jesus. I got a Canon PowerShit SX120 IS for Christmas.
> 
> And I tested the macro mode, and it's friggin' perfect. Absolutely perfect.
> 
> Look at this.


Is that a new model? Never heard of that one. :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh god lol.

I didn't even notice that.

No, that's what happens after I eat Chili :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2009)

Yay for you, Zoe!! I hope you'll have fun with your new toy... and I know exactly the subjects on which you can put it to good use.  



ZoeRipper said:


> No, that's what happens after I eat Chili :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 25, 2009)

Blame the 'i' being close to the 'o' on the keyboard! Nice pictures!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

EVEN MOAR PIX0RX!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 6, 2010)

We got internet back!

Wahaha!

Here's some of my better pics from before my sweetheart mantis molted to L5 (YESSSSSS!)

Kinda late, but they're slightly holiday-oriented.

Tadahh!





















It's good to be back!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad you're back online, Zoe!  Your pics with the mantis on the berries is cute. ^_^ Now you need to work on a pleasing background, hehe!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha, instead of a shadowy version of my dresser?  

Perhaps I should.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

How's that for a pleasing background, eh Kat?

Cute little mantis with a cute big man behind!

(My lovely hubby)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> How's that for a pleasing background, eh Kat?Cute little mantis with a cute big man behind!
> 
> (My lovely hubby)


 :lol: I like the way they're eyeballing each other, hehe!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

S Limbata, check out the stripes on those raptoral arms!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Oh my dear sweet Jesus. I got a Canon PowerShot SX120 IS for Christmas.
> 
> And I tested the macro mode, and it's friggin' perfect. Absolutely perfect.
> 
> Look at this.


Cute mantis!  Canon Powershot has very bright flashlight. You could try cover the light with tissue paper to avoid overexpose when taking a macro shot from close distance.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 19, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Cute mantis!  Canon Powershot has very bright flashlight. You could try cover the light with tissue paper to avoid overexpose when taking a macro shot from close distance.


Thanks Yen! I'll try that next time.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 19, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Cute mantis!  Canon Powershot has very bright flashlight. You could try cover the light with tissue paper to avoid overexpose when taking a macro shot from close distance.


+1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Cute mantis!  Canon Powershot has very bright flashlight. You could try cover the light with tissue paper to avoid overexpose when taking a macro shot from close distance.


Yeah, it reduces the light and softens (diffuses) it, too. You can use the same trick if you are taking a picture of someone outside, with the light behind them. The flash will act as a diffused "fill in light." You can save a lot of pix that way!


----------

